# Working in New Braunfels, Tx



## seeyanextime (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi there! Thinking of moving to New Braunfels, coming from CA. 
im a Sbux TL. Wondering if anyone would DM the top wage for a TL in Texas? or are out of state transfers easy into Texas? 
I’m not sure they would accept a transfer with my current earnings seeing the cost of living is outrageous in Ca. 😳


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 28, 2020)

There's only one store in NB. 
I'd check to see if there's an opening first.
There might be a TL spot but maybe not in SB.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jul 1, 2020)

seeyanextime said:


> Hi there! Thinking of moving to New Braunfels, coming from CA.
> im a Sbux TL. Wondering if anyone would DM the top wage for a TL in Texas? or are out of state transfers easy into Texas?
> I’m not sure they would accept a transfer with my current earnings seeing the cost of living is outrageous in Ca. 😳


When you move/transfer they don’t take pay from you unless you demote. Additionally, if you move from a low cost of living area to a higher one, if you wage is less than their minimum, you get bumped up to that minimum.


----------

